# Praia Grande ( Minha cidade ) - SP



## Carlos Dias (14 Nov 2006 às 10:55)

*Praia da Guilhermina, Boqueirão e Canto do Forte*





*Calçadão e ciclovia na orla da praia*





*Praia do bairro Balneário Flórida*





*Praia da Vila Caiçara*





*Panorâmica da fortaleza do Itaipu*





*Praia do bairro Aviação*





*Praia do bairro Cidade Ocian*





*Praia de Solemar*


----------



## duncan (14 Nov 2006 às 11:03)

Que inveja, a água de certeza deve ser quentinha, em comparaçao com as águas de portugal.


----------



## dj_alex (14 Nov 2006 às 11:11)

Isso é para fazer inveja??? Não acho anda bem....


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 11:23)

Belas imagens, mas prefiro o frio!  

Já agora uma questão, as águas no Brasil são frias ou quentes? Tenho ideia de não serem lá muito temperadas...


----------



## Carlos Dias (14 Nov 2006 às 11:24)

*Realmente a temperatura da agua é bem agradavel , no Inverno 21/23, no verão 25/27.

A segunda foto é vista da minha casa , pois moro na frente mar no "12" piso.

Praia Grande fica a 75km de São Paulo e tem 240 mil habitantes , é a quarta cidade em população aqui no litoral de São Paulo

1-Santos 430 mil ( 18 km da minha cidade )
2-Guarujá 300 mil
3-São Vicente 280 mil

Moro aqui desde 93 e a temperatura mais baixa aqui foi de 07 graus a a maxima 39 graus......*


----------



## dj_alex (14 Nov 2006 às 11:30)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Belas imagens, mas prefiro o frio!
> 
> Já agora uma questão, as águas no Brasil são frias ou quentes? Tenho ideia de não serem lá muito temperadas...



Depende Kim....o Brasil é bastante vasto em termos de litoral....Na zona Sul do Brasil a água é mais fria, mas ainda assim mais quente que a nossa..No resto da costa é bastante quente...Já lá tive e posso comprovar...


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 11:44)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Realmente a temperatura da agua é bem agradavel , no Inverno 21/23, no verão 25/27.
> 
> A segunda foto é vista da minha casa , pois moro na frente mar no "12" piso.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pleo exclarecimento. Valeu!  



dj_alex disse:


> Depende Kim....o Brasil é bastante vasto em termos de litoral....Na zona Sul do Brasil a água é mais fria, mas ainda assim mais quente que a nossa..No resto da costa é bastante quente...Já lá tive e posso comprovar...




Mas qual é o cantinho que tu ainda não visitas-te, ele é Brasil, ele é Paris, agora Madrid, tu não paras homem, dá descanso ao corpito.


----------



## dj_alex (14 Nov 2006 às 12:19)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas qual é o cantinho que tu ainda não visitas-te, ele é Brasil, ele é Paris, agora Madrid, tu não paras homem, dá descanso ao corpito.



Há que aproveitar agora...enquanto há dinheiro...porque como as coisas estão a correr aqui em Portugal...não devo ter reforma  ...o melhor é ir aproveitando...


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 14:29)

dj_alex disse:


> Há que aproveitar agora...enquanto há dinheiro...porque como as coisas estão a correr aqui em Portugal...não devo ter reforma  ...o melhor é ir aproveitando...



Eu também quero ser climatologista bolseiro    

Aproveita que realmente é muito bom poder conhecer outras realidades e culturas. São experiências que nos enriquecem e quem sabe até cases com alguma espanhola e tenhas uma vida feliz a comer tortilhas e tapas.


----------



## Minho (14 Nov 2006 às 14:53)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu também quero ser climatologista bolseiro
> 
> Aproveita que realmente é muito bom poder conhecer outras realidades e culturas. São experiências que nos enriquecem e quem sabe até cases com alguma espanhola e tenhas uma vida feliz a comer tortilhas e tapas.


----------

